# slutty - slut



## danalto

Oh, wear that black dress you wore last Friday… It is not too *slutty *for a wedding…
Oh, metti / indossa il vestito nero che avevi venerdì scorso...Non è troppo (da puttana, da donnaccia) per un matrimonio...

Conosco il significato, ma mi piacerebbe avere un aiuto da parte vostra per tradurlo in italiano...niente di troppo volgare, mi raccomando!


----------



## moodywop

danalto said:
			
		

> niente di troppo volgare, mi raccomando!


 
Non andrebbe bene proprio _volgare_?


----------



## Saoul

danalto said:
			
		

> Oh, wear that black dress you wore last Friday… It is not too *slutty *for a wedding…
> 
> Conosco il significato, ma mi piacerebbe avere un aiuto da parte vostra per tradurlo in italiano...niente di troppo volgare, mi raccomando!


 
Ciao Dani,

che ne dici di:

"non è esageratamente da porcona per un matrimonio"
"non è esageratamente da donnaccia per un matrimonio"
"non è esageratamente da vacca per un matrimonio"

Sono espressioni forti come slut, ma non volgari! Poi dipende ovviamente, se lo dice una suora, forse è fuori posto!


----------



## danalto

woody, no, ho dimenticato di dire che è sempre la sit com...deve far ridere...

io direi *scollacciato*, è una parola che già da sola fa sorridere...

saoul, *porcona* mi piace.


----------



## Saoul

Ma è molle!

Va bene che ne dici di: "svergognato"?
Dai svergognato fa più ridere, stacce!


----------



## chefurbo

Ciao a tutti,

Come si esprimerebbe in italiano il termine "slutty", come un aggettivo, parlando di una donna? Per esempio, "Quella raggazza è molto ________."

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Blackman

Sai, un aggettivo è piuttosto difficile.

Slutty è un termine piuttosto forte. Scabroso, volgare e altri su questa linea non sono sufficienti. Temo dovrai accontentarti di "...da puttana..", perchè _puttanoso_ proprio non va.


----------



## danalto

chefurbo said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Come si esprimerebbe in italiano il termine "slutty", come un aggettivo, parlando di una donna? Per esempio, "Quella raggazza è molto ________."
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Un po' di contesto?


----------



## chefurbo

Che ne dite di "osé" ?

Es: Quella donna si veste molto osé.   ???


----------



## Wade Aznable

chefurbo said:


> Che ne dite di "osé" ?
> Es: Quella donna si veste molto osé. ???


Assolutamente no. 



Blackman said:


> Temo dovrai accontentarti di "...da puttana..", perchè _puttanoso_ proprio non va.


 
Assolutamente sì. 
Sia tecnicamente che concettualmente: 
- tecnicamente, perchè non esiste un aggettivo corrispondente, quindi va usata una locuzione 
- concettualmente (e questo spiega anche il mio "assolutamente no" a "osè"), perchè non ritengo corretto usare la traduzione per addolcire il termine originale. Se è slutty, è slutty, non si scappa.


----------



## byrne

Come aggettivo ho sentito _mignottesca _.... non si può usare per _slutty_?

credo di avere anche sentito il sostantivo mignotta usata però come aggettivo

_quella là è un pò mignotta...?_


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

Perdonate il lessico poco forbito ma propongo...._*da troia* .._


----------



## london calling

Wade, possiamo usare il mio termine preferito? _(Da) baldracca_? Mi piace troppo, come _slapper_ in inglese.


----------



## Wade Aznable

@ LC: assolutamente sì! (oggi sono per gli assoluti )


----------



## Umbizcymru

A mé piace : Da zoccola!  un poco dialettale, ma non troppo volgare, o forse volgare ma posh!


----------



## london calling

Umbizcymru said:


> A mé piace : Da zoccola! un poco dialettale, ma non troppo volgare, o forse volgare ma posh!


_Posh_? Davvero? Sarei mortalmente offesa se qualcuno me lo dicesse.

Non direi _posh_ (in inglese, intendo) per descrivere un'offesa, un insulto.


----------



## Umbizcymru

Intendevo che sarebbe piú facilmente usato zoccola di tr## o putt###  da  signore della buona societá! ( magari tra mille risolini)


----------



## london calling

Umbizcymru said:


> Intendevo che sarebbe piú facilmente usato zoccola di tr## o putt### da signore della buona societá! ( magari tra mille risolini)


Mio marito usa più "baldracca" così, per ridere (come io userei _strumpet_ o _slapper_): se dice "zoccola" ci sta andando giù pesante...

Maybe it's a regional thing.


----------



## Akire72

Ha ragione umbi. Zoccola è posh!  Poi comunque dipende dal tono.

Mignotta mi sembra un ottima traduzione in questo caso!

Ehi, ma dove sono finiti gli (warnings)?


----------



## Umbizcymru

Baldracca o zoccola sono comunque termini dialettali, un poco piú mellow di tr## o put###!  Mignotta secondo mé torna a livello di tr### e putt###


----------



## Akire72

Umbi, il tuo *mé* è molto pittorseco... in italiano corretto comunque, l'unico pronome personale che prende l'accento è *sé*!!


----------



## london calling

Umbizcymru said:


> Baldracca o zoccola sono comunque termini dialettali, un poco piú mellow di tr## o put###! Mignotta secondo mé torna a livello di tr### e putt###


E' interessante l'etimologia di _baldracca_, guarda qui. 

Comunque, mi ero dimenticata di questo bellissimo termine - _bagascia_!


Però, questo vostro utilizzo di "posh" in italiano, ragazzi....


----------



## Blackman

Per le mie orecchie, è _bagascia_ il termine che meglio si posiziona tra il volgare e il colloquiale.


----------



## phiona

Una persona che conosco chiama tutte le sue amiche donne _puttanacchiona _


----------



## Umbizcymru

Akire72 said:


> Umbi, il tuo *mé* è molto pittorseco... in italiano corretto comunque, l'unico pronome personale che prende l'accento è *sé*!!


 
Hai ragione... lo so anche ma, la tastiera inglese ha su di me un pessimo effetto!!!!


----------



## Freigeist

Anche secondo me mignotta è al livello di troia e puttana...
Zoccola direi che è molto dialettale... Secondo me sopra Roma non lo capisce nessuno 
Baldracca ha un che di antiquato e poi è una parola che fa ridere... 
Anche bagascia è simpatico... Però non so se possono andar bene per una sit-com... Di solito nei doppiaggi delle sit-com non ci sono parolacce (e non parliamo dei sottotitoli )


----------



## Blackman

Freigeist said:


> Anche secondo me mignotta è al livello di troia e puttana...
> Zoccola direi che è molto dialettale... Secondo me sopra Roma non lo capisce nessuno
> Baldracca ha un che di antiquato e poi è una parola che fa ridere...
> Anche bagascia è simpatico... Però non so se possono andar bene per una sit-com... Di solito nei doppiaggi delle sit-com non ci sono parolacce (e non parliamo dei sottotitoli )


 
Be' _bagascia_ lo usa Terence Hill in _Lo chiamavano Trinità_. Se andava bene negli anni settanta...


----------



## Freigeist

Sì, infatti. Baldracca e bagascia mi sembrano meno volgari degli altri... O almeno così li percepisco io...  Penso che siano già abbastanza sdoganati... Quella di Blackman mi sembra un'opportuna conferma. Io però  voto per  baldracca!


----------



## Umbizcymru

Freigeist said:


> Anche secondo me mignotta è al livello di troia e puttana...
> Zoccola direi che è molto dialettale... Secondo me sopra Roma non lo capisce nessuno Ti garantisco che a Milano lo capirebbero tutti!!
> Baldracca ha un che di antiquato e poi è una parola che fa ridere...
> Anche bagascia è simpatico... Però non so se possono andar bene per una sit-com... Di solito nei doppiaggi delle sit-com non ci sono parolacce (e non parliamo dei sottotitoli )


 
Chissa, magari "Discinta" si puó usare nella sit-com!


----------



## Akire72

Per me baldracca e bagascia sono MOLTO forti!!! E poi perché ci preoccupiamo della sit-com? Questo post è stato riesumato da chefurbo 10 giorni fa... (vedi post #6)


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Per me baldracca e bagascia sono MOLTO forti!!! E poi perché ci preoccupiamo della sit-com? Questo post è stato riesumato da chefurbo 10 giorni fa... (vedi post #6)


E' invece da queste parti è molto forte _zoccola_, mentre _baldracca_ e _bagascia_ fanno ridere!

E hai ragione, non c'è più il problema della sit-com.


----------



## chefurbo

Bene allora come si direbbe semplicemente il termine "That woman dresses like a slut." (così che si potrebbe capire la maggior degli Italiani). Il mio nuovo tentativo...

*Quella donna si veste da puttana.*


----------



## danalto

Hi, WR! E ora, come la mettiamo?  Un aggettivo che vada bene per entrambi i generi, maschile e femminile, esiste??

GRACE      
Jack slept with her.
ADRIAN    
That slut!
GRACE    
Her or Jack?
ADRIAN 
   Both!

GRACE 
    Jack ci è stato a letto.
ADRIAN 
   Che ...!
GRACE 
    Lei o Jack?
ADRIAN 
   Entrambi!


----------



## Fooler

Ciao danalto, non penso che esista. Personalmente userei uno degli aggettivi (anche se al femminile) scritti nei vari posts anche per ADRIAN


----------



## danalto

danalto said:


> Hi, WR! E ora, come la mettiamo?  Un aggettivo che vada bene per entrambi i generi, maschile e femminile, esiste??
> 
> GRACE
> Jack slept with her.
> ADRIAN
> That slut!
> GRACE
> Her or Jack?
> ADRIAN
> Both!
> 
> GRACE
> Jack ci è stato a letto.
> ADRIAN
> Che *schifo*!
> GRACE
> *Chi *lei o Jack?
> ADRIAN
> Entrambi!


L'unica idea che mi è venuta finora...
Un po' di atmosfera: Grace è la ragazza di Jack, e Adrian una sua amica, le due ragazze sono entrambe "colpite" dal recente tradimento di Jack.

@Fooler: insomma, una _non-soluzione_!


----------



## Fooler

danalto said:


> L'unica idea che mi è venuta finora...
> Un po' di atmosfera: Grace è la ragazza di Jack, e Adrian una sua amica, le due ragazze sono entrambe "colpite" dal recente tradimento di Jack.
> 
> @Fooler: insomma, una _non-soluzione_!



Forse si, anche perchè (secondo me) se scrivi _schifo_....non rendi la stessa idea che scrivere una delle altre parole tradotte con slut/slutty


----------



## danalto

Fooler said:


> Forse si, anche perchè (secondo me) se scrivi _schifo_....non rendi la stessa idea che scrivere una delle altre parole tradotte con slut/slutty


Concordo. Infatti idea già bocciata.


----------



## giginho

danalto said:


> Concordo. Infatti idea già bocciata.



Ciao cara!! Che ne dici di:

Che puttanoni! 

Chi lei o jack

entrambi!

Il singolare, puttanone è usato per le donne ma è maschile...potresti aver risolto il busillis!


----------



## Mary49

giginho said:


> Che puttanoni! Chi lei o jack entrambi! Il singolare, puttanone è usato per le donne ma è maschile...potresti aver risolto il busillis!


Ma se metti "puttanoni" al plurale, che senso avrebbe la domanda "Chi?" ?


----------



## giginho

Mary49 said:


> Ma se metti "puttanoni" al plurale, che senso avrebbe la domanda "Chi?" ?



hai ragione, allora usa il singolare tanto l'ambiguità di genere resta!


----------



## danalto

Puttanone per un maschio?


----------



## giginho

danalto said:


> Puttanone per un maschio?



Beh, non è proprio convenzionale ma il termine è maschile. Un termine che abbia anche un significato puramente maschile con quella connotazione di senso è gigolo ma non mi sembra che si possa riferire alle Signorine.

Per questo vedo come unica alternativa che mantenga la bivalenza di genere e l'ambiguità nell'attribuizione tra maschio o femmina il succitato "puttanone"....*il puttanone*

P.S. non è carina l'esposizione formale coniugata con il termine puttanone????


----------



## rrose17

Fooler said:


> Ciao danalto, non penso che esista. Personalmente userei uno degli aggettivi (anche se al femminile) scritti nei vari posts anche per ADRIAN


I agree. The word slut used for a man is almost always, like here, used in an ironic way. That's what makes the exchange a little humourous. Grace is saying, wait a minute he's as much to blame as she is. And Adrian is saying you're right!


----------



## Odysseus54

Dan, ma che problema c'e' ?

GRACE 
    Jack ci è stato a letto.
ADRIAN 
   Che *troia*!
GRACE 
*Chi *lei o Jack?
ADRIAN 
Tutti e due!


E' una conversazione che si sviluppa, e' spezzata, non mi pare che ci sia nessuna controindicazione...  mi sono permesso di suggerire un "tutti e due" invece del piu' aulico "entrambi", che mi pare meno adatto per il tono della conversazione - spero non me ne avrai


----------



## longplay

Forse tradurre 'alla lettera' non è agevole. Mi permetterei questo: "roba da troie!" - "chi...?" - "Tutti e due!", sulla scia di Odysseus.


----------



## danalto

Odysseus54 said:


> Dan, ma che problema c'e' ?
> 
> GRACE
> Jack ci è stato a letto.
> ADRIAN
> Che *troia*!
> GRACE
> *Chi *lei o Jack?
> ADRIAN
> Tutti e due!
> 
> 
> E' una conversazione che si sviluppa, e' spezzata, non mi pare che ci sia nessuna controindicazione...  mi sono permesso di suggerire un "tutti e due" invece del piu' aulico "entrambi", che mi pare meno adatto per il tono della conversazione - spero non me ne avrai


Certo che sì! Tutti e due... ma troia, per un maschio, non mi sembra molto adatto, eh?
(E così rispondo anche a longplay!)


----------



## Odysseus54

danalto said:


> Certo che sì! Tutti e due... ma troia, per un maschio, non mi sembra molto adatto, eh?
> (E così rispondo anche a longplay!)




Per quel po' di praticaccia di italiano che ho, direi che il termine e' usato frequentemente anche per i maschi, col significato di 'persona di dubbia morale' ( nel commercio, in politica e nelle professioni ecc ecc ) - qui, data la distanza tra il "Che troia !" e il "Tutti e due", l'uso non strettamente tecnico mi pare accettabilissimo.

Tra l'altro, anche l'inglese "slut" e' prevalentemente riferito a una donna .   Qui credo che ci sia anche un tentativo di far ridacchiare, no ?


----------



## danalto

Odysseus54 said:


> Per quel po' di praticaccia di italiano che ho, direi che il termine e' usato frequentemente anche per i maschi, col significato di 'persona di dubbia morale' ( nel commercio, in politica e nelle professioni ecc ecc ) - qui, data la distanza tra il "Che troia !" e il "Tutti e due", l'uso non strettamente tecnico mi pare accettabilissimo.
> 
> Tra l'altro, anche l'inglese "slut" e' prevalentemente riferito a una donna .   Qui credo che ci sia anche un tentativo di far ridacchiare, no ?



No, per tutte e due le cose!  In quanto a  troia per un maschio, mai sentito e mai usato, per la seconda, non c'è intenzione di far ridacchiare, no, le ragazzine sono moooolto serie, e piuttosto incavolate per il tradimento di Jack!


----------



## Matrap

Sono dello stesso parere di Dani. Per un uomo non va bene, soprattutto in un dialogo come questo dove all'esclamazione: "Che  troia" a nessuno, in Italia(no) verrebbe in mente di chiedere chi tra un uomo e una donna.
Forse...:

-Jack è andato a letto con lei.
-Che  merda!
-Chi? Lei o Jack?
-Tutti e due.


----------



## danalto

Matrap said:


> Sono dello stesso parere di Dani. Per un uomo non va bene, soprattutto in un dialogo come questo dove all'esclamazione: "Che  troia" a nessuno, in Italia(no) verrebbe in mente di chiedere chi tra un uomo e una donna.
> Forse...:
> 
> -Jack è andato a letto con lei.
> -Che  *merda*!
> -Chi? Lei o Jack?
> -Tutti e due.


Questa soluzione è ottima!  Avevo adottato una soluzione simile, ma più mild per altri motivi.
Grazie!


----------

